# Garmin 60csx



## huntingmaniac45 (Nov 22, 2005)

Does anyone have the Cd or DVD that you can order for this unit that they might want to part with. As far as operation.I will buy it. I cant find mine and wanted to do a refresher course after the long winter. It was pretty informative. Thanks.


----------



## glnmiller (Jan 7, 2006)

If you are just looking for the Operation Manual, you can download it for free in .pdf format from the Garmin site.

Here's the link.
https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?cID=145&pID=310


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

huntingmaniac45 said:


> Does anyone have the Cd or DVD that you can order for this unit that they might want to part with. As far as operation.I will buy it. I cant find mine and wanted to do a refresher course after the long winter. It was pretty informative. Thanks.


Google it.........here's one on eBay........http://cgi.ebay.com/N1307DVD-Bennet...egoryZ617QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem?refid=store

Steve


----------



## huntingmaniac45 (Nov 22, 2005)

Thank you.


----------

